# My BGK (Black Ghost Knifefish)



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Here he is lounging in a log I drilled.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very cool nice pic I thought of getting a bunch for my 90 gal. but I fell for Jds. I think they are very neat fish the way they swim.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Lookin good, really weird fish i gotta say but interesting. Good luck with him.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

nice shot. thanks for sharing


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice. Great idea with the log.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

twoheadedfish said:


> nice shot. thanks for sharing


Thanks everyone. Thank god for digital cameras twoheadedfish, if I had to develope all the film from the multitude of pictures I take I couldn't afford a goldfish.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Very cool fish. What do you feed him?


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Looks good. I've been getting more interested in the knives, specifically the BGKs lately. Will be interesting to see how it goes. Any tankmates?


----------

